# Lastest treasure of the month happy holliday! your own x-mas gift or hannukah?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I bought fabueleous offering that would blow my mind to smiterinz, im listening to one of them now

*Lamentattiones :Josquin capella Constanzo Festa(lament) Johaness Ockeghem Requiem* i know i know i havve several zillion of these but the Josquin Capella is like the chateau Lafitte of renaissance right now whit this release , please grab it..do you trust me??

Than there is *Chançonier de Gandia by capella de ministers charles magraner *, how can you go wrong whit this, eminenet franco-flemish music of renaissance, i hardly know mos of them , suprise suprise im in a state of shock... do you trust me .. i ask you o nce again hmm..

Tercio i pre-order* Jacob Obrecht on Brabant ensemble *i hope it's that good mister Rice make my dream come truth, woaw a new Brabant ensemble record...but it's only comming out 29 december ..

These were my gift for the month, i have allready zillion album , uploaded cd on my computer , so you betcha, i have one heck of a collection of renaissance finest gems.. these first two affored mention

album are one of then. Goodnight :tiphat:


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

thanks, deprofundis!


----------

